# DSS Electric Junior Dragster - Initial Testing!!!



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello all,

It's been a long road but we are almost at the finish line. Pardon the pun.
Hopefully we will be out with the other high schools at the track on June
28th.

Enjoy the video! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW1EEa0G5pM

Casey


----------

